

Ice is "Track Changes" in JavaScript - jashkenas
http://nytimes.github.com/ice/demo/

======
tarr11
It is interesting to see that this is from nytimes.github.com

~~~
jashkenas
We're going to try and do a better job of keeping good github repositories of
NYTimes open-source projects, but for a more focused selection, there's also
<http://beta620.nytimes.com/>

------
ale55andro
Nice project, but why is it GPL licensed? This makes its usage quite
restrictive and impossible to use in a closed source product.

~~~
delambo
I agree that this is an issue, and I plan on working to remove this
restriction in the future.

<https://github.com/NYTimes/ice/issues/2>

~~~
ale55andro
cool. many thanks!

------
eugene-z
Project github page is at <https://github.com/NYTimes/ice>

------
keeptrying
So can the original author go through the list of edits and then either accept
or reject them?

That would be anwesome feature. Then you've literally created a peer review
system. Well at least the basic building blocks.

I for one would find this very useful.

~~~
delambo
Out of the box, you can do this in a very basic way. If you check out the
tinymce demo version, you will see two buttons for accepting and rejecting
changes which use ice's API (`acceptChange`, `rejectChange`) to modify the
nodes.

We wanted the focus for ice to be on change tracking only so we intentionally
left out track changes presentation/interaction details. I think there is a
lot of potential for good UI/UX tools to be built for the track changes that
ice produces and I would love to feature them in the project wiki.

~~~
keeptrying
Cool I'll take a look. Great work and thank you for open sourcing thus!

